# A hundred sharks off the beach - 3 down



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)

i know i suck bad cuz i lost quite a few but it was alot of action going on. sharks were jumping.... bluefish everywhere as far as the eye can see. it was amazing day. still wish i caught 5 instead of 3 though. oh yeah and one jack too.

this guy got one before me. he left after beaching one and that was a mistake. they started hitting real good i couldn't even get the life jacket off in time or even take a drink let alone drain the water from the kayak.




























shark #1










shark #2










shark #3










this is not in sequence i think it goes from bottom to top.
















I'll upload some more pics later.


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

nice dude. awesome pics & video.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

That is awesome. Where do you fish from???

Thanks for the post and pics.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Where is that?


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I think in that first film, he was asking for some anesthetic for that mouth work you performed.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like the Texas coast to me, but with the water that blue, I'm not sure. Anyway, awesome stuff man! Keep the reports, video's and pic's coming! Props on catch and release the right way too. It's important.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

zoinks!
thanks for sharing; big shoulders on those toothy critters.
catch 'em up.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

He is in s florida


----------



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)

yep its in the South Florida region.


----------

